# El futuro del libro de mi padre es duro



## MuxoAlberto

Saludos a todos,

este es mi primer mensaje en el foro y quiero dar en primera instancia gracias de antemano. Soy un "Anfänger" aún en el alemán, pero espero con el tiempo salir airoso de ello.

Tenía una duda sobre una frase que me vino a la cabeza al estar estudiando los usos del Genitivo (normalmente, Complemento del Nombre) y Dativo (normalmente, Complemento Indirecto). La frase siguiente:

"El futuro del libro de mi padre es duro"... He pensado tres posibles formas (sin saber si son sendas correctas):

1) Die Zukunft des Buches meines Vaters ist schwer.

2) Die Zukunft der Bücher meines Vaters ist schwer.

3) Die Zukunft des Buches von mein Vater ist schwer (esta tengo serias dudas...)


De nuevo, gracias por las posibles ayudas y espero poder algún día llegar a ayudar.


Alberto Bueno


----------



## ayuda?

"El futuro *del libro **de mi padre* es duro"... He pensado tres posibles formas (sin saber si son sendas correctas):
1) Die Zukunft *[Gen.]* des Buches meines Vaters *[Gen] *ist schwer. [Gen.de das Buch—singular el libro]  
2) Die Zukunft der Bücher [*Gen.—plural] *meines Vaters... [Gen.] ist schwer. [Gen. de die Bücher—plural  los libros]
3) Die Zukunft des Buches von mein*em *Vater... [Dat. (de) von mein*em *. La razón por eso—*von *siempre requiere el Complemento Indirecto—immer Dativ]

Suele usarse más coloquialmente, y no es tan formal como el Genitivo, creo. 
l Debemos hacer que los nativos lo revisen todo. Esperemos sus comentarios.


Hoffentlich findest du das nutzlich.
Ich spreche schon seit langem kein Deutsch mehr. 
Ich bin auch neulich zu diesem Forum gekommen und könnte wohl Fehler machen. 
l Wollen wir doch bitte warten, bis jemand das alles prüfen kann, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


Nota:  ¿Es posible que pongas  *die** Aussichten *[perspectivas de futuro] en vez de *el* *futuro?*


----------



## MuxoAlberto

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda amigo. Entonces, ¿la primera y segunda están más o menos correctas no?

Y sí, definitivamente, como bien tú dices, es mejor usar Aussichten que Zukunft.

Nochmals, vielen Dank!


----------



## Dornröschen

Qué quieres decir con esa frase? Que tu padre ha escrito un libro y nadie quiere comprarlo?

Frase 1 es gramáticamente correcta (aunque, como he dicho, me parece un poco difícil entender qué quiere decir). Frase 2 también es gramáticamente correcta, la única diferencia es el número (das Buch - el libro; die Bücher - los libros).
En frase 3, como ha dicho Ayuda, tiene que ser "von meinem Vater" (Dativ) y es más coloquial que frase 1.
En Alemán, casi siempre el Genitiv es más formal que el Dativ en frases sobre la posesión. Por ejemplo:
"Esto es el gato de mi hermano."
Formal: Das ist die Katze meines Bruders. (Gen.)
Coloquial (en Alemán hablado): Das ist die Katze von meinem Bruder. (von + Dat.)


----------



## MuxoAlberto

Ah, Vielen Dank Dornröschen!

¡Esto es justo lo que estaba buscando! Con la frase he querido decir exactamente lo que tú has dicho, "como si el libro que ha escrito mi padre nadie quiera comprarlo". 

Ahora me ha quedado claro que para utilizar la forma coloquial con la partícula "von" hay que utilizar sí o sí el "Dativ" y que se puede utilizar de igual modo el formal "Genitiv" (sin el von, claro está).


¡Muchas gracias! Die Ungewissheit ist 100% aufgelöst!


----------



## Dornröschen

Schön, dass ich helfen konnte.


----------

